# It's been a week now...



## Kswohl (Jul 25, 2017)

Our pretty Daphne has been playing tricks on us for a week now. She's been pawing, she bagged up 2 weeks ago(it's her first time kidding), she is restless, her personality has changed, she talks to her babies, licks at her sides, and even had some mucus one night this weekend, and still NOTHING. Just waiting around makes me so impatient. I've had little sleep the past week just waiting because of course I want to be there for the birth! Just continuing on with the waiting game...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any idea when she is due?


----------



## Kswohl (Jul 25, 2017)

Saturday was 150 days! So anytime now! Poor girl is so huge, she looks just miserable. And this is one of the hottest & dryest summers that Washington has seen in a long time, shame on me for allowing her to get preggers in late winter.


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

Join the club...  My girls are doing the same thing. They look like they are ready to go one day then nothing. Good luck - sweet babies will be here soon enough! :kid2::kid3:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The wait is torture.


----------

